# Opera consuming 99% of CPU while displaying flash content pages!!



## Kiran.dks (Apr 15, 2007)

Opera unusually consumes 99% of CPU while displaying heavy content Flash pages. Opera is vulnerable to flash sites. A bug, which I hope Opera will shut-off ASAP, being a good browser.

For example checkout this link: *www.megaupload.com/
This page is flash based. Move the mouse over and check the Opera.exe cpu consumption in Taskmanager. It will be shooting as high as 80-99% mark.

Here is a pic...

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/Miscellaneous/OperaSmall.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 15, 2007)

true.
just tested the link.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 15, 2007)

Not even that. After using opera for a hour or so it becomes very slow and sluggish. 
 Ram usage go as high as 90 MB.

Maybe we should switch to FF.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 16, 2007)

isnt this bug fixed in 9.20?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 16, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> isnt this bug fixed in 9.20?



Nope. They haven't done it yet. I have tested it in the latest version i.e. 9.20.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 16, 2007)

then ..should report it..have u reported it kiran?



			
				Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Not even that. After using opera for a hour or so it becomes very slow and sluggish.
> Ram usage go as high as 90 MB.
> 
> Maybe we should switch to FF.



i use opera for 4-5 hours..it never becomes sluggidh....ff definetly  becomes sluggish

the 99% cpu usage is for a second only...so it really doesnt matter


----------



## forever (Apr 16, 2007)

moreover when i exit opera, it just takes all the cpu and takes about 20 seconds to close, opera is playing bad these days


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 16, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> then ..should report it..have u reported it kiran?
> i use opera for 4-5 hours..it never becomes sluggidh....ff definetly  becomes sluggish
> the 99% cpu usage is for a second only...so it really doesnt matter



It's not only for a second. The resource consumption will be in that range till you  just move the mouse over the webpage. Background music play becomes cracky. This is indeed a thing to bother. I have reported this bug to Opera. Let's hope Opera gets better.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 16, 2007)

forever said:
			
		

> moreover when i exit opera, it just takes all the cpu and takes about 20 seconds to close, opera is playing bad these days


 then your Opera needs some cleaning  (cache clearing)


----------



## forever (Apr 16, 2007)

^^ not really no, ive tried that but still the best it does is decreasing the hung time, i think the 9.10 vs is by far the most unstable as ive experinced :/


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 16, 2007)

Same here. memory usage goes to 60% but came down once i closed that site. I am using opera  9.20 built 8771


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Apr 16, 2007)

it is normal behaviour... and the problem lies with the stupid design of the website...
having no problems whatsoever with Opera 9.20

and though CPU usage goes upto 80%, BUT NO SYSTEM INSTABILITY OR HANGUPS!!

The system remained responsive though I was playing a hi-definition video and burning a CD while running lots of apps! 

Opera is just utilizing the CPU and NOT hogging the memory or CPU as you might think... (whats the use of CPU cycles remaining idle...)


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 16, 2007)

It's not the stupid design of website. There is no big deal in making a flash website. Same page opened in IE7 utilized less than 30% of CPU. Never tried FireFox.


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have not got the problem in my computer... Perhaps this is an isolated event occuring for a few?

Arun


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 16, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> I have not got the problem in my computer... Perhaps this is an isolated event occuring for a few?
> 
> Arun



Yes. Anyways, I have reported it to Opera. Let me wait & see the response.


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Apr 16, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> I couldnt repeat it.
> But, if I moved around my mouse rapidly along the flash toolbar cpu usage jumped to above 60%. But it came down instantly after I stopped doing that. I think this is quite natural.





			
				hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> Same here. memory usage goes to 60% but came down once i closed that site. I am using opera  9.20 built 8771



neither could I  
Opera is just plain utilizing the system resources
and frees them instantly when the site is closed.
obviously not a bug! because system remains fully responsive.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 16, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> You have reported using their bugtracker?
> Dont expect an response. Their bugtracker sucks. You can not track the status of the bug submitted by you.
> Even if they work on it, chances are they wont contact you back.



How would you say that? Did you experience such problems with them? Did you ever report any bugs to them?


----------



## nikhilrao (Apr 16, 2007)

Dump opera --- Switch to Internet Explorer


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 16, 2007)

nikhilrao said:
			
		

> Dump opera --- Switch to Internet Explorer



One need not dump a good browser like Opera for just one issue dude. I use both IE7 and Opera. Pretty happy with them.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 16, 2007)

nikhilrao said:
			
		

> Dump opera --- Switch to Internet Explorer



if u start switchin software for 1 bug..then u'll be switchin everyday mate


----------



## appu (Apr 16, 2007)

yup have experience this prob in opera 9.10 version
But this is an isolated case and never had any prob earlier wit opera so IE sucks not opera
but this is true that opera 9.10 version has a few prob to sort out
But still its d best around


----------



## 24online (Apr 16, 2007)

opera has no stabilty in downloading files.... if u start to download all links on forum/site, some of links cant download & breaks... while firefox has good stability in flash & downloading all files with extension .....  firefox is better than any other broswer but firefox needs lots of improvement interms of loading & extra feat. like speed dial and download manager with functions.....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 17, 2007)

kiran u were right ..opera 9.20 has a bug i opened a no. of flash sites 1 after the other & it was consuming 200 mb ram...so now along with firefox opera also has a memory leakeg problem


----------



## Vivek788 (Apr 24, 2007)

for me firefox is the slowest..followed by IE.Opera works quite fast...except tat gmail doesn't seem to work in opera...i view all .htm/,html and play flash games in opera only.


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 24, 2007)

GMail works in Opera from v9.10 upwards... Make sure you update to version 9.20 for latest features including the all new speed dial...

Arun


----------



## solomon_paulraj (May 5, 2007)

"tune played by opera is not as good as in the olden days"


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 5, 2007)

what do u mean? what tune


----------



## cyborg47 (May 5, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> He was trying to play on the name opera.
> Anyway, I disagree strongly. I have 4 normal webpages and 1 webpage with heavy flash (*harrypotter.warnerbros.co.uk/games/home.html)
> Opera's CPU usage is between 02 and 20, depending upon my mouse movements over flash elements. Its never so high.
> So, its wrong to say opera is going downhill.



i strongly disagree, When i opened a wallpaper site and started opening them in separate tabs, the memory had gone upto 119!, and my system got very slow, then got an error message and i had to close opera , then started opening them internet explorer and had no prob, but still i love to use opera .


----------



## cyborg47 (May 8, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> How much ram do you have? Opera will use ram if its free. What you need to watch for is the cpu usage.



512MB


----------

